

The Easiest Way to Succeed as an Entrepreneur - donofrip
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/04/the-easiest-way-to-succeed-as-an-entrepreneur/

======
farout
Wow - Why is this not the number one article in HN?

WHY!!!????

Losing respect for HN.

